# Opinions on new release...



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have been using the Scott Little Goose well since I started out a number of years back. I had an issue with the first one giving me a hang fire and purchase the LG Pro. Since getting the Pro some 6-7 years ago I couldn't tell how many arrows have gone downrange. A month ago I was getting ready for a hunt and simply checking my pins, and again I get a hang fire.

By a hang fire I mean the trigger was tripped but the caliper didn't release until a few seconds later. Having it happen on the first one I figured something had gone amiss, but having it happen with two of them I am looking for something else I won't have subconscious issues with. 

So what would some of you recommend as a top performer?

I would like to stick with the same type trigger and wrist strap and not into back tension what so ever. I am simply looking for a single or double jawed caliper release that won't leave me guessing if it is going to hang up just when I need everything perfect. 

Having one hang up and missing a bag or block target isn't the end of the world, having it hang and hitting a record class buck wrong would kill me. 

So post up your fav's...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I bought my first Scott about 30 yrs ago then another for backup a cpl yrs later, this yr I gave both away to my son n grandson, both performed like the day I bought them...WW


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

All I've ever used is Scott's, but like everything else they have to be maintained. The little roller under the trigger will stick sometime due to rust,dirt,or lint getting on it and keeping it from rolling and that will cause a "hang fire". A couple times a year I blast mine out with some carb cleaner and put a few drops of rem oil on it.I still have the first one I bought when I was 14, and aside from changing the strap out 4 or 5 times the release still works like new.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

I hear a lot of good things about scott releases. I researched a few years ago and decided to go with the tru ball beast II. It is a hook type release if you use d-loops. I went with a hook since it's a lot easier to grip onto the loop at night when I'm hog hunting, don't have to worry about it slipping off. I've had another relase slip at a bow range, pretty embarassing and ended up shooting my arrow into the ceiling. Ha! Lots of good choices though.

Tru ball http://www.truball.com/theBeast.html
Tru fire http://www.trufire.com/hardcore.html

Tru fire has more models for the hook release.


----------



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

2 years ago I was looking to upgrade my wrist release. I did plenty of research and kept hearing people say that I owed it to myself to try out a few thumb triggers and specifically a carter. I read this over and over but didn't really think it was for me. I tested a few wrist releases but wasn't to impressed with anything. They happened to have a few thumb trigger releases so i tested one out and while i didn't like the particular one i tested i really liked the feel of the anchor point. 

Long story short, I finally picked up a used Carter Chocolate Lite. I can't say enough about this release. It is built like a tank and has all the adjustability you could imagine. I have been shooting much more consistently and my anchor point feels much more natural. 

If you have a chance I reccommend trying one out.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I own multiple scott mini gooses, never an issue. I like to hit em occasionally with some wd mostly because they'll squeak as they spin around. Maybe doing that has avoided the hangs.

for ten years i've changed bows every year and sights every couple. I've never changed releases and taught my son with a mini goose as well.


----------



## homer75 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a trufire your more than welcome to have if you ever go to Buffalo archery range. I'm making the switch to thumb trigger and have the lit goose as a back-up.


----------

